# Walking Dead Bug Out Locations



## Padre

So, gotta admit I got a thing for the bio-warfare zombie scenario. I was watching the walking dead and I had to admit to myself that until I watched the season finale last season I had never thought of prisons as a BOL or as a potential gold mine in supplies. Ignoring the regular back and forth about the morality of taking stuff from places (to me its scavaging and ligit is the SHTF) I challenge you guys to a little game. Who can name the most unthought of places to either find supplies or secure shelter if the SHTF, we are talking about high value targets not just "you could find stuff here".

Here are some examples
Example 1: Private homes--0pts because of the unlikelihood that you find anything major and the likelihood that they are occupied and taking stuff from live owners is bad form.

Example 2: (Grocery/sporting/gun) Stores--1pt because it is definitely a high value target but also an obvious one.

Example 3: Supermarket depot--2 pts because its both high value and obscure, in that people might not think of them and even more likely might not know about their whereabouts.

So, since its my game I will go first. I think its a two pointer.

At least in my state *nursing homes* need to have a two week supply of food on hand. Now, I would not take these supplies from the living, but if, as is sadly lilkely, the employees abandon the nursing home, two or three weeks into a disaster the residents abandoned by their families will likely be dead, and yet the food supply might still be intact, also there likely will be meds, although these are more likely to have been looted as they tend to be rich in pain meds.


----------



## FrankW

Well , I always did say prisons in the past..... but equal to Prison might be a military facility... doesnt have to be a major post which is undefendable for a small group (but which should still be up and running almost indefinetly anway) but a small one.. maybe a _National Guard Armory._


----------



## Dakine

I dont want to open a discussion of scavenging and taking, but if it's basically zombie day, people should know that driving around the business areas of town will find giant diesel generators full of hundreds of gallons of fuel (assuming it wasnt burned up in a slow roll collapse)

practically every IT shoppe has a backup generator and if they are diligent they do semi annual refills and fail-over checks.

if it's me against the zombies, I'm gonna be getting some diesel fuel. That's all I've got to say about that


----------



## Startingout-Blair

For a secure BOL, old missile silo facilities. For potential food sources, abandoned college and university dining facilities


----------



## kreativemuse

This may sound wierd, me and my husband argue about this all the time. I believe Wal-mart is a good starter BOL. It has supplies, weapons, containers, yes there are a lot of doors and windows. But those can be sealed with shelving units. There are places to slee, toilets(though i dont know how long they will be good for) but they have camping gear, and so much more. what do you think


----------



## RoadRash

A life where I have worked many jobs, 
I would add shpping yards where they store metal containers 
If your near a shipping port same thing or a major train station 
Most large buisnesses have generators good source of diesel
Vending machines in most comp-any lunch rooms
Pawn shops will have a little bit of everything 
If your looking for water just about every building has a sprinkler system it will be dirty but there is water
with shut off valves 
Most lift trucks are propane,


----------



## Sentry18

It really depends on the jail or prison. Some do their own food service with inmate help and others have food brought in. Our local detention center has food brought in daily and keeps nothing but a small storage of emergency supplies on hand. They have a single RN that comes in during the day and keeps a small office with a small amount of supplies, but they call and ambulance for anything more serious. Other than being a secure resting place, if you can gain access, there would not be much inside other than zombies in orange jump suits.

The closest prison is divided into unconnected units with a separate food service building (designed for riot control) surrounded by double fences. They have guns and munitions, but they cannot be accessed with a standard key. Think walk in safe. You would spend weeks (or longer) trying to gain access. The medical facility is also a separate building and the medications are almost as secure as the guns. There are guard towers that are well armed and equipped but access is not as simple as just opening one door and walking up the stairs. You go through at least 3 doors and then the person inside the tower (or central control room) has to open the door and let you in. The prison would have ample supplies but getting to them might be very difficult and time consuming. 

I just did an active shooter training at a large university student union. They had crazy amounts of food storage (and I mean crazy). It seemed like every door we came to was either a food storage room, a walk in refrigerator or a walk in freezer. Everything was easy access and security was minimal. The worst part was windows. The entire facility was like one big sheet of glass, even the interior rooms and dining area "walls" were made up of windows. Plus there were multiple glass door entrances on every side of the building. It would be a good place to scavenge but a horrible place to hold up.


----------



## RoadRash

Dont forget the "FEMA" camps ........LMAO


----------



## zombieresponder

kreativemuse said:


> This may sound wierd, me and my husband argue about this all the time. I believe Wal-mart is a good starter BOL. It has supplies, weapons, containers, yes there are a lot of doors and windows. But those can be sealed with shelving units. There are places to slee, toilets(though i dont know how long they will be good for) but they have camping gear, and so much more. what do you think


Trouble is, everyone else will think so too. Two or three people aren't going to be able to defend a place that large, so really the only logical way to see it is as a supply source _if you get there early enough._ Get in, get what you need, get out.


----------



## Padre

*BlueZ* gets 1 pt for National Guard Armory/small military facility, because I think most of us have thought about this option.

*Dakine* gets 1 pt for suggesting IT shops as a source of diesel, because though its someplace we might not think of its dangerous (in the city), doesn't promise food/water, and is not a promising BOL, how do you get much of the diesel/generators out of the city?

*Startingout-Blair* gets  0pts  because abandoned silos are in bad shape, I know I have researched buying one, and occupied ones would be inaccessible. BUT, gets 1pt for college food services as its a good source of food, but unlike an old age homes its likely that the kids would loot the food stores.

*RoadRash* is the power players getting 2pts for shipping/train yards (never thought of it...), but 0pts for large businesses because Dakine already suggested it, 1pt for vending machines, 1pt for pawn shops, and 2pts for sprinkler systems. Totaling 6pts.

*Kreativemuse* gets 1pt for Wally world, because its a obvious choice for supplies, but for this reason it would make a HORRIBLE BOL--even with few entrances its an obvious target. *zombieresponder* gets 1pt for point this out.

*Sentry* gets 1pt for some useful info, but 0 for the suggestions as they have been made already.

*RoadRash* gets -1pts for suggesting going to a fema death camp...

*So after the first round RoadRash is in the lead with 5pts.*


----------



## Padre

ROUND 2

Feed stores, I bet in non-rural areas like my own people wouldn't think about feed stores for bulk grain, animal meds, and things like barbed wire.

Also, catering companies, sure we think they provide food but many of them also stock it in warehouses.


----------



## FrankW

Sentry18 said:


> The closest prison is divided into unconnected units with a separate food service building (designed for riot control) surrounded by double fences. They have guns and munitions, but they cannot be accessed with a standard key. Think walk in safe.
> 
> .


Do they have the ammo right in the walk in safe also?

If one can get your hands on a oxygen Torch you can get thru within half an hour.
This is where things come otgether:

Get the oxygen cutters from the Fire dept rescue section, any mid size town should have a rescue section thats big enough to have a set of oxygfen cutters, then use it on the prisons armory.

PS: Come on, one 1 pt each for vending machines and panw shops??


----------



## Tweto

I would pick a small to moderate size general aviation airport. Here's the advantages, surrounded by cyclone fence with barb wire, multiple metal hangars with unlimited cover, every building has multiple entrances and exits, an elevated tower that has visibility over the whole airport, independent large fuel supply, and most general aviation airports are outside of populated areas.

Additional advantages, the average person would not even think of an airport so the attraction factor would be low. The hangars have large enough doors for hiding even semi or tracked vehicles. you could even hide 100's of men without being noticed.

Special advantage, with all the aircraft and with a few pilots, evacuation would be swift if needed.

Disadvantage, no food.


----------



## pandamonium

Damn Tweto! Ya beat me to it!! I work at an airport, it has general and commercial flights. There is about 25,000 gallons of different fuels on hand at just about all times. Not much food but there is over 6000 acres of tillable land, wildlife, water, heavy equipment, the air traffic control tower, terminal building, hangers, tools, BIG generators, ( they run on natural gas though). Lots of resources here. AND, having worked here over eight years, I know the buildings and grounds very well.


----------



## Sentry18

Okay how about vending companies & storage garages. I investigated a burglary once only to discover that a large local vending company rented out numerous storage garages to keep their overstock of food. Lots of food. Plus there are controlled temp storage facilities that house food, alcohol, etc., etc. You would probably need some prior knowledge of where these places are located for them to pay off. 

Another suggestion would be hunting / shooting ranges & clubs, and no I am not talking about gun stores (which would be overrun by people after a SHTF event). We have two local ranges that double as gun clubs. They do not store or sell guns on the premises, but they do store and sell ammunition. They also have lots of snack foods. One even has a huge freezer full of pizzas, hot pockets, frozen burritos, etc. We also have a sporting clays range outside of town that sells shotgun ammo and snack foods. They have huge displays of things like trail mix and beef jerky. 

For gas and diesel I would head to DOT facilities or gov't motor pools. They usually have massive tanks full of liquid energy and very low security. I know our local DOT shop also has a back up hand pump system if the power goes down and the snow plows still need keep running.


----------



## Boomy

First one to takeover Bentonville, Arkansas wins! You'd have to bring a crew to help you defend it BUT you'd be good for a couple decades...








For those who don't know, Bentoville is the mother of all Walmart distribution centers.


----------



## pandamonium

The zoo, all that meat, fresh on the hoof! Concessions, fences, cages for zombies...zebra steaks anyone??


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Farms with grain silos. Horse farms for oats and transportation(let em eat grass in that sit). In my area there are many rural office parks. Id hit them up because office workers tend to squirrel a lot of high calorie food away in their drawers and most have a small kitchen with a water dispenser and jugs. Also, youll find lots of tp and other assorted goodies there.


----------



## RoadRash

Vetranariane .....meds 
Bank to hide out in (maybe vault open )
Quarries and mines: explosives and should have lots of diesel 
Department of highways storeage yard depending where you live : SALT all be it road


----------



## Ravensoracle

For a BOL I'd take a chance looking at the smaller state and county lakes that may have a Corp of Engineer dam. If the dam is large enough it would be a reinforced shelter with hardened steel entry and exit doors. It may also have pumps for any small rural water infrastructure or even in some cases have a small micro hydro plant. There are often small campgrounds around the lakes and you may be able to loot the rv's. 

For a good stock of loot I'd look at the rural vet clinics. You might score some awesome meds, most pet food is edible by humans in a pinch, and the rural vets are going to have the big heavy stock panels for reinforcing your BOL.

Also look for Amish/ Mennonite communities. Many are already setup to handle life post shtf. If they are clear of life you can score some awesome tools.
Just stay away from population centers.


----------



## oldasrocks

Everything I've read in this thread has been thought of by thousands of people. Within hours all the WalMarts, pawn shops, drug stores, etc etc will be scavanged and worthless. The vending machine companies will have been hit too along with places like potato chip factories. You may not know where they are but other people do.

Better to stock up your stuff now and stay home.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

post office and fed ex/ups buidings. Should be full of misc stuff and they are usually constructed well especially the older ones. Brick buildings with limited entry points.


----------



## hillobeans

Since four of my ideas were taken already, all I've got left is a nice hotel. Lots of food and a comfortable place to crash.

I'm trying get on the scoreboard here. A half point maybe?


----------



## drhwest

The best thing to do is find a place that you can sustain yourself on. Every place that has been listed will be looted in the first couple of weeks. I can't speak for prisons all across the U.S., but here in the Kansas City area almost all of them get bi-weekly food shipments. Lansing and Leavenworth would be out of food in the first couple weeks. As for weapons and ammo, that will go with the guards as soon as the rule of law ceases to exist.

Keep in mind that the people that work in these places will be the first to loot them. People will feel comfotable going back to a place they have worked. Even ex-employees. They know the layout. They know what is on hand as far as food, medicine, and weapons go. I am sure that some will choose to defend these locations, but most will choose to take what they can and go back to wherever they call home.


----------



## bahramthered

It's been said, but everything on this list is going to be a target, and deservedly so. 

I'm going for one of three food warehouses I've worked in. But several thousands of others have worked them too. So I'm going with a big smile and hoping to negotiate and bringing my guns. I'm not going to overly object if some others are doing a raid. 

If there is some kind of group securing such a building, which is porous but could be hardened being friends or a part of them could be a very good thing. If your all taking a couple cases of everything why die over it?


----------



## Sentry18

Everything _may_ be a target, but some of the somewhat more obscure locations won't be hit immediately. If I can get there and collect what I need first or create a secure perimeter everything in there is mine for the taking. With enough people you could even take and hold a Walmart. While that is not my plan, it is still a plan that could succeed.


----------



## deetheivy

Had posted this already in one of my threads, but since no one is using it I'll double up. Putt-putt(Miniature golf), or any go-kart place. I've worked at a couple, and they have at least a 500 gal tank for fuel. We had a couple of small ponds, and bumper boats. They have a concession, atv's and vehicles. The inside would probably not be the best for a BoL.

Forrest Ranger command building.


----------



## RoadRash

because I have a twisted sense of humour ... bartering items gold teeth lol


----------



## oldasrocks

You can't have my gold tooth. Its in my desk drawer and my only gold stash. I've been told its worth at least $10!

We went to WalMart 2 days after the ice storm here a few yrs ago. It was already cleaned out of food, batteries, fuel, candles, blankets etc.


----------



## FrankW

oldasrocks said:


> Everything I've read in this thread has been thought of by thousands of people. Within hours all the WalMarts, pawn shops, drug stores, etc etc will be scavanged and worthless. The vending machine companies will have been hit too along with places like potato chip factories. You may not know where they are but other people do.
> 
> Better to stock up your stuff now and stay home.


The OP stated this is for a walking dead type scenario.
This means nearly all people are dead or zombies.

This nullifies the concern about locations that are too well known to many others as the "others" will be zombies hence your critque may be valid for a general SHTF but not for the specific situation the OP listed as a condition for this exercise.


----------



## Resto

BlueZ said:


> The OP stated this is for a walking dead type scenario.
> This means nearly all people are dead or zombies.
> 
> This nullifies the concern about locations that are too well known to many others as the "others" will be zombies hence your critque may be valid for a general SHTF but not for the specific situation the OP listed as a condition for this exercise.


You beat me to it.:2thumb:


----------



## hiwall

A farm&ranch store. They are often on the edge of smaller towns. They have guns, ammo, farm supplies galore, vet supplies, mega hardware, axes, machetes, sledge hammers,knives, nails, rope, bolt cutters, cutting torches, a moderate amount of food and drinks.


----------



## kreativemuse

Tweto said:


> I would pick a small to moderate size general aviation airport. Here's the advantages, surrounded by cyclone fence with barb wire, multiple metal hangars with unlimited cover, every building has multiple entrances and exits, an elevated tower that has visibility over the whole airport, independent large fuel supply, and most general aviation airports are outside of populated areas.
> 
> Additional advantages, the average person would not even think of an airport so the attraction factor would be low. The hangars have large enough doors for hiding even semi or tracked vehicles. you could even hide 100's of men without being noticed.
> 
> Special advantage, with all the aircraft and with a few pilots, evacuation would be swift if needed.
> 
> Disadvantage, no food.


There is a food supply at most airports for a few days. They generaly have food carts, resturants and such. They always have book stores that sell snacks. However, in a huge disaster if marshal law was called those airports would become mighty busy bringing in soldiers or landing spots for enemy attackers that just nuked us and want to take over while we are occupied.


----------



## kreativemuse

If supplies are needed and you live in a country setting like I do with minimal roads connecting small towns and major cities together, taking over the supply trucks as they go by is the best bet for supplies. There is a walmart, mall, target, and every other store with in 20 min of my house. I live on a military base so there are plenty of old shelters here. If that does not work the base is covered in 15 feet tall double edged barbwire on the far perimiter and thick concrete walls on the inner side. There is roughly 90 acres of untamed woodlands on the base that people are not allowed to go into because of wild bears, wolves and cats. On the plus side the deer love my front garden and normaly rest in my front yard when I come home from work. So dinner is easy for the first few days. I have 2 deep freezes ready for meat in my garage.


----------



## Tweto

kreativemuse said:


> There is a food supply at most airports for a few days. They generaly have food carts, resturants and such. They always have book stores that sell snacks. However, in a huge disaster if marshal law was called those airports would become mighty busy bringing in soldiers or landing spots for enemy attackers that just nuked us and want to take over while we are occupied.


The only airports that would interest me are the small to moderate size which means , no book stores, no restaurants. If you travel any but aircraft, these smaller airports are not the ones that you would by in. They are airports for towns of about 10,000-20,000 population.


----------



## radio477

Were I live there is a large coal mine which is securely fenced in,lots of tools,heavy equipment,first aid and safety supplies. Also a large cafeteria there and water for fire emergencies. Lots of fuel on hand and several different shafts heading multiple directions for escape routes. Imagine a lot of flashlights laying around, shower stalls and lockers fool of clothing and who knows what else. main shaft is in the center of about a 10,000 acre corn field with several tall conveyors and sheds for lookout posts. If i can just get my ammo cans there


----------



## Resto

The Mother Of All BOLs, are you ready? CVN 68 or any Super Carrier in port.
30 yr power, water supply, full of freezers stocked with food for 7000 for 6+ months. Easy to defend (Zombies cant swim) just blow the gang planks or remove them, clear the ship compartment by compartment. Plenty of tools, a machine shop, thousands of gallons of Deisel and avgas, plenty of ammo and weapons if you can operate them. It has a nice tall look out position on the bridge. Lots of cool toys to play with also.


----------



## vioga

Not a BOL, but a source for some quick supplies could be a gym. Barbells to barricade/reinforce doors (7' long rated for over 700 lbs), dumbbells for easily transportable metal to meltdown for bullets, resistance bands (think surgical tubing), water, sports drinks, and protein bars are stored and sold on site. First aid kits should also be found at multiple locations throughout. It isn't great, but it should be less targeted than gas stations with similar food/water supplies.


----------



## Magus

I'm thinking anywhere away from people.

no people=no zombies/sickies.


----------



## faithmarie

In my perfect BOL Fantasy ... and make believe? Walt Disney World...


----------



## FrankW

Resto said:


> The Mother Of All BOLs, are you ready? CVN 68 or any Super Carrier in port.
> 30 yr power, water supply, full of freezers stocked with food for 7000 for 6+ months. Easy to defend (Zombies cant swim) just blow the gang planks or remove them, clear the ship compartment by compartment. Plenty of tools, a machine shop, thousands of gallons of Deisel and avgas, plenty of ammo and weapons if you can operate them. It has a nice tall look out position on the bridge. Lots of cool toys to play with also.


best solution this thread!
(tho not a common find one cna count on everywhere )


----------



## mojo4

Well since nobody brought it up I will! Your local church! Usually have lots of canned food and dry food for food banks. A big kitchen and lots of activities for kids. Usually old stone with easily barricadable entry points. Plus you can ask forgiveness right away if you have to do something sketchy. The chairs in my church are great for quick catnaps cause I usually end up taking one every Sunday! Its because I have to work late on Sat night, not because I get bored or anything!! Also, most churches have big vans and small buses for bugouts.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Resto said:


> The Mother Of All BOLs, are you ready? CVN 68 or any Super Carrier in port.
> 30 yr power, water supply, full of freezers stocked with food for 7000 for 6+ months. Easy to defend (Zombies cant swim) just blow the gang planks or remove them, clear the ship compartment by compartment. Plenty of tools, a machine shop, thousands of gallons of Deisel and avgas, plenty of ammo and weapons if you can operate them. It has a nice tall look out position on the bridge. Lots of cool toys to play with also.


Resto, that's a pretty unique idea! Definitely!


----------



## BillS

Canning factories in small towns. Case in point: Aunt Nellie's Farm Kitchens in Clyman, Wisconsin, population 422.

https://www.sbn.com/POPP2.aspx?i=XVtV&q=AUNT-NELLIES-FARM-KITCHENS&c=Clyman&s=Wisconsin


----------



## Resto

Startingout-Blair said:


> Resto, that's a pretty unique idea! Definitely!


Thanks, but it was natural for me to want to be on a Super Carrier for safety, as I served with Trip Trey (VMFA 333) in the 70s. USS NIMITZ is like a fortress, a very Beautiful Thing.


----------



## Resto

BlueZ said:


> best solution this thread!
> (tho not a common find one cna count on everywhere )


Thanks Bro. Our Military is fighting Zombies every day, and this is how they do it, with BIG STICKS. The BattleShip Era passed long ago. The Super Carrier is a floating USA that can provide all the needs Peace Prosperity and The Persuit Of Happiness for all on board. That is where I would want to be in a Walking Dead senario. BTW every major port has a CVN. Nimitz used to stay at Norfolk sometimes 3 Months out of a year.


----------



## kreativemuse

Resto said:


> Thanks, but it was natural for me to want to be on a Super Carrier for safety, as I served with Trip Trey (VMFA 333) in the 70s. USS NIMITZ is like a fortress, a very Beautiful Thing.


I can understand your point. I was on the USS ESSEX for a while and the NEW Orlands


----------



## lefty

the birdfarm is a good idea except, if it all goes south then the base will be closed no one on or off, and the chances ar good that at some point the ship will be used as a fall back position and or put out to sea. in any case it will be occupied and by a lot of folks including some well armed leathernecks. now cruise ships on the other hand if in port might be good picking problem is most dock in down town so it could be a bit hard getting to them. resorts and hotels might be a good option also. Am big consideration is how easy will it be to get in and out


----------



## Resto

lefty said:


> the birdfarm is a good idea except, if it all goes south then the base will be closed no one on or off, and the chances ar good that at some point the ship will be used as a fall back position and or put out to sea. in any case it will be occupied and by a lot of folks including some well armed leathernecks. now cruise ships on the other hand if in port might be good picking problem is most dock in down town so it could be a bit hard getting to them. resorts and hotels might be a good option also. Am big consideration is how easy will it be to get in and out


Good point.....maybe that will be an episode this season or next. Last nights prison episode was pretty good, but they are running out of material.


----------



## cengasser

Not sure if it's mentioned.
Feed and Seed Stores - stock up on seeds and chemicals that may be handy.
Churches - eek! Food maybe candles, or nursery supplies. (gee, I hope I'm forgiven)
Cemeteries - eek again! salvage some brass/metal
Car repair shops - Tools, compressors, welders, oil etc


----------



## kreativemuse

I think another good place to set up shop could be on the port where all the shipping crates are. They make good homes; there are a ton of them. You can store things in different ones. They are too heavy to push over. You can lose people in a maze of them. It is metal so by making base camp in the middle of them you can hear people coming and bullets will have to travel through a group of them to get to you. If you have posted sentries then you could see someone coming a long ways away and there is water right next to you. It is nasty water, but you can purify that and even manage to hide smoke on foggy days. 
What do you think *sorry about my spelling lol i am so bad at it*


----------



## FrankW

KM: Good + creative analysis.


----------



## Padre

BlueZ said:


> best solution this thread!
> (tho not a common find one cna count on everywhere )


An aircraft carrier? Really? What about the occupants, they don't normally sit empty?

Anyway found another idea:
I was travelling the other day and I went for a hike in woods where I was staying. I was walking down a dirt road and what do I find, piles of aluminum and steel tools construction equipment electrified fences and fencing materials, cutting torches, fuel, etc just sitting there in the middle of nowhere. Turns out I stumble upon a "research forest". Anyway I looked around and they had all sorts of useful stuff that would likely be abandoned or stolen post SHTF, they even had a half dozen cows. Anyway in my part of the world their common so I would look into research facilities.


----------



## Resto

Padre said:


> An aircraft carrier? Really? What about the occupants, they don't normally sit empty?
> 
> Anyway found another idea:
> I was travelling the other day and I went for a hike in woods where I was staying. I was walking down a dirt road and what do I find, piles of aluminum and steel tools construction equipment electrified fences and fencing materials, cutting torches, fuel, etc just sitting there in the middle of nowhere. Turns out I stumble upon a "research forest". Anyway I looked around and they had all sorts of useful stuff that would likely be abandoned or stolen post SHTF, they even had a half dozen cows. Anyway in my part of the world their common so I would look into research facilities.


Yes Really! But non of the other entries in this game will sit empty iether and Zombies arent the smartest beings as they cant open a hatch. Just say you dont like Me or my entry, you dont need to berate anyone for liking my entry. So I guess I dont get any points and cant play the game any more. Well Boo Hoo.


----------



## tc556guy

BlueZ said:


> Well , I always did say prisons in the past..... but equal to Prison might be a military facility... doesnt have to be a major post which is undefendable for a small group (but which should still be up and running almost indefinetly anway) but a small one.. maybe a _National Guard Armory._


National Guard armories might be useful for their weapons, but those'll be secured behind triple levels of security that'll be hard for the average scrounger to penetrate quickly...and there is no ammo on hand to feed them with. The buildings in general are not particularly defensible compared to a normal building. There is no stored fuel, and as of a couple of years ago the units aren't even required to maintain the mobilization stocks of MREs, and with the supply system going to a CIF system the supply room will be pretty empty. You'd be raiding guys' lockers for gear you might use.....so whats the attraction to a NG armory, again?


----------



## cowboyhermit

Finally got time to catch up on "The walking dead" so can't resist posting on this. I honestly think your best chances are on a farm, both for resources and remoteness. Everyone knows where the local supermarket and shipping centers are and especially institutions are quickly turned to when things get bad. These places will be quickly used up or highly secured imo. The fact that farms are so ubiquitous has the advantage that one in particular will not be the target of the entire community. While everyone flocks to the big facilities and drains them dry, farmers will be trying to preserve every drop of fuel for next years seeding. Any real farm around here has at minimum; thousand gallons of fuel, well water or very large cistern, thousands of pounds of grain, tools, heavy machinery. Many also have large buildings from which one can see for miles, and most have multiple sources of power such as generators, welders, and inverters. Since the question was about the ultimate and overlooked bol I would have to say a feedlot. Most people would want nothing to do with these places but instead of days of food we are talking billions of calories between the feed grains and the animals. They also have more extreme fencing (often drill stem) than regular farms.
What a great thread.


----------



## josephmrtn

i dont know if anyone put this on but a bank would be easy to defend i think.. (1 door) however i live out on a farm so MY bunker/hideout would prob be one of my own personal spots (old cattle crossing under the road, right up the road from me or my camper that i drug out into the hills to hunt from)


----------



## ChicoDaMan

I feel late to the game, but I'm eyeballing the small sporting goods store. Guns, ammo, knives, clothing, portable shelter available, first aid kits, dehydrated foods, easy to secure, running water, fuel for cooking and lighting and defense


----------



## k0xxx

Way, way back when I was in high school I wrote a zombie story where survivors took refuge in a ship anchored in the Mississippi River, near New Orleans. While it didn't come close to *Resto'*s suggestion of a Carrier, it was quite defensible, had plenty of fuel and fresh water/food for ocean voyages. No problem with zombies accessing it. It would be at least a decent temporary location, until things started to get settled out.


----------



## cazetofamo

How has nobody said highschool? I mean, yea they might not be as great a location as mine( me and my friends planned it out. Theres a giant pantry in the cafeteria where they store enough food for up to 250 people for 6 months. The class rooms can be cleared to make dorms and the football field can grow crops. Its surrounded by woods good for hunting and theres a fencing supply store right down the road, so we can put up ten foot chainlink/ barbed wire fEnse in a couple of days. The ag shop is solid concrete with reinforced doors and no windows and the metal shop theaches real blacksmithing so theres equiptment for that. Weve got a minor city bout 20 mins north of us and a bigger one bout 45 south. All the buses kept at school are deisel and most of our families have deisal vehicles plus about six of us have biodesil strainers. I know theres more than this but cant call it to mind. Any critques?




Btw we live in a hurricane threat zone, thats y the schools capable of so much. It was built about fifty years a go and when they renovat, they just folow the same basic plan. Most nobody has figured it out, including staff, so were all good


----------



## semperscott

Once your BOL is decided I will be looking for trains. Trains carry everything and are fairly easy to secure. Just open the doors on the cars till you find something useful, fill up on what you can, return to BOL, repeat as needed.


----------



## josephmrtn

for food: if you get it within the first day or so or if its winter a butcher shop would be a great source of meat also a lot of butchers do snack sticks jerkey ect and would prob have already proccesed meat waiting to be picked up


----------



## millertimedoneright

As far as BOL I would stay in my current home due to its remote location and stored goods with an underground shelter I will be building shortly...my family lives nearby and my land meets up to 27,000 acres of national forest that isn't easily accessible except thru my property...as far as supplies I would hit up the local lumber yard for lumber, tools, seeds, fertilizer, vending machines, fishing supplies, hunting supplies, ammo, propane, fencing, and fuel...Atv and car dealerships for coffee, vehicles, vending machines, batteries and fuel...railroad track intersections for solar panels...boat dealers for fuel and generators...and local pharmacies for medical supplies...ordinary citizens outside the prepper world will never think abt the need for antibiotics and medical supplies that a pharmacy holds


----------



## gabbyj310

Since I am a Merchant Marine ,of course I think ship.Food enough for a crew of usually 43 for 120 days plus shelter,power, toliets,fuel, and you can make your own water.You have a laundry ,plenty of beds etc.You just need enough people who can run the darn thing I'm in luck,my son and nephew are both MM too and work in the engineroom.I just need a Captain to get us to open water!After awhile we could dock and still live on the ship and offer shelter for land to harvest our own food.


----------



## millertimedoneright

Well lucky for u I'm a licensed wheel man...also a merchant mariner...


----------



## semperscott

Less than 30 minutes from my BOL is a closed Army ammunition plant. There are a few businesses around what is the old HQ's area. There are multiple ammo bunkers with security fencing that are still in good shape. Another plus is that the base is located on a large lake. Ammo bunkers would be great to hold of Mutant Biker Zombies and you can use boats to collect supplies. You can acess a river from the lake that will take you to several medium size towns and mulitple small towns.


----------



## tonedef

Semperscott

I would be carefull with old military bunkers my father was a contracter and was hired to work in old bunkers he and one other person is dead now and the third is sick they all got Nero diseases from whatever was stored in there . Of coarse the government won't take any blame


----------



## CulexPipiens

http://www.mapofthedead.com

Click the "Enter the Map" and then find a locaiton and keep zooming in. To find a small local gun shop I had to zoom way in. On the "wide" zoomed out view you only see stuff like targets and walmarts. Make note now of what's around you... so when the zombies arise and the internet goes down you're not stuck.

I zoomed in to about a half mile by a quarter mile view for an area near me. Within there I have one gun shop, 6 food sources and only one is obvious, 1 clinic, 1 vet, 2 pharmacies, 1 dentist, 1 eye center, 1 chiropractor and three gas stations. Of course I'm counting the gas station as also a food source since most have a quickie mart.

Most food facilities rely on JIT. I would not expect more than a few days to a week's worth of food. Of course that might be a few days of food for 1000 which would be a good find as long as it isn't mostly perishable.

First off I'd consider stuff like warehouse parks. They're usually not in population areas and could have a wide range of assorted supplies if they haven't been hit yet.

A railroad yard might be another interesting option.... lots of cars and containers and tankers. As long as you can figure out what's in them you should have a lot to work with. Most decent yards have a yard tower that sits up a bit too and would make a good OP for someone with a scope or binoculars. As long as you have a supply of good fuel the engine and a few cars could be quite useful for going on scavening raids. Railway lines go through cities and short of blowing the tracks, not much is going to stop a locomotive. Chances are there will be a repair shop with cranes and lots of heavy duty tools, great for retrofitting the engine and some cars with armor, gun mounts, etc. Again, as long as fuel lasts you could pretty easily "commute" to the country too for scavenging crops, livestock and such. I'm going out on a limb here but I would imagine a decent diesel mechanic, reasonably easy to find, can probably keep them running... not sure where you can find a nuclear technican to keep that carrier running!


----------



## k0xxx

CulexPipiens said:


> http://www.mapofthedead.com


FWIW, I'm guessing that individuals enter in the locations? Whoever does it, at least for my area, sucks at it. Very inaccurate locations, with some off by up to 3/4 of a mile, and many not listed. I think that one could do better with Google Earth.


----------



## tc556guy

semperscott said:


> Once your BOL is decided I will be looking for trains. Trains carry everything and are fairly easy to secure. Just open the doors on the cars till you find something useful, fill up on what you can, return to BOL, repeat as needed.


Good idea.
Unfortunately the only train that still runs through my area only carries coal to the utility plant, and if that converts to natural gas as planned, there'll go the last of our trains


----------

